# DROPLET-disease - Part 3 - 3 yellow pics



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

These are the last (for the time being - but it is SUCH fun taking these, I could spend all of THIS morning on producing new ones, if there weren't OTHER things to do, too!!!)

1.






2.





3.





BEWARE!
This disease is highly infectious!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

number 3 is stunning  

CAnot see the other 2 though


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Number two has my vote, the water ball sitting on the surface is awesome.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Such a pity, Alex, for I myself find Photo 2 quite endearing, too . (That one's a crop out of a larger frame, mind you).


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

can see them all now! *sneeze*


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

But hey, don't sneeze little sneeze-droplets onto my water ones! They might become ill!
Bad enough that their photographer has caught this water-droplet-photo-disease!!!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 21, 2008)

Battou said:


> Number two has my vote, the water ball sitting on the surface is awesome.


 
Agreed! Looks spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 21, 2008)

last one! touch up the 2 other little drops!


----------



## doenoe (Feb 21, 2008)

just took a look at the other threads too, you really made alot of droplet pics, didnt you 
Ah well, if they look like this you can take all the shots you want. Like the others, i like the second shot here to. Really nice to the the droplet on the surface of the water. Good job Corinna


----------



## Alison (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, great series! I'm partial to #2 myself, it's a very soothing photo.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

nice pictures. is there a write up on how to do this?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Alison!
So good to see you on here!
You are not planning to come to Germany at the end of May, by any chance, are you???

Sontizzle, in the thread called "Part 1" I am explaining how I did these. You may want do go there. Or hang on... that one's called "Droplet-Infection", I think, and says something about 7 green pics.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Another nice set, and another vote for #2. The background colours, and the soft effect of the rippled water, is indeed very soothing to look at.


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like the background. It looks like you got a bit more creative with the cliche' water-droplet-photo. #2 is my fave.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff Corinna.  Number 2 is brilliant. :hail::hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

I think I will test what No 2 looks like as a large print. Something like 50x70 cms. Might look good.


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't say as though I blame you


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

:hug:: to you, Battou, for the nomination! I feel very, very honoured to be having a pic of mine nominated for POTM!


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> :hug:: to you, Battou, for the nomination! I feel very, very honoured to be having a pic of mine nominated for POTM!



I get a feeling it should do well to, Denis (Owner of PL) tells me repeatedly I have a good eye for this stuff. It's sad that it does not show in my own work though....


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah no ... don't lose faith in yourself!


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 23, 2008)

These, too, are breathtaking. Too bad you didn't live closer. You, Brandon & I could merge our ideas and come up with some great stuff! Awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Battou (Feb 23, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ah no ... don't lose faith in yourself!



Oh I'm not loosing faith, I just have to break a habbit is all.


----------



## Mathias13 (Feb 23, 2008)

how can this be acheived? settings and what not if you can..thanks


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 24, 2008)

Corinna, I am in awe.  I have tried SO many times to do droplet shots, and never even came close to any of these!  Secrets, please!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2008)

Mathias13 said:


> how can this be acheived? settings and what not if you can..thanks


 
I'm showing and explaining (I think) my set-up in Post_9_of_this_thread - my first of all in all three threads on my "droplet-disease" .


----------



## Wozza (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey all the test shots and practices have paid off - so sharp. Stunning.


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 24, 2008)

I cant believe I let these slip by me.  These, and the rest of the series are completely awesome.  I too was going to try to capture some droplets, and now I have inspirations.  Awesome work.


----------

